# Bullmastiff puppy training



## Bullmastiff1 (Jul 6, 2011)

We just got our new 10 week old bullmastiff puppy 2 weeks ago. She is a bit stubborn as you all can imagine and my girlfriend and I are trying to be strict with her so knows she is not the alpha. We are trying to potty train, which has been a work in progress. She doesnt seem to go #2 inside any more, but she still pees pretty often. I suppose we have to be more on the ball to make sure she goes out often enough. I have 2 questions that I hope people can answer:

1) She recently started peeing in her crate the last day or 2. She had been fine w/ staying in her crate during the day with a lunch time walker and she usually whines at night to let us know she has to go out. However, last night she peed in her crate and the last 2 days at lunch she peed. Is there a reason why this would happen 2 weeks after she came home? Any suggestions to prevent it?

2) We are looking into training classes. We are torn about what type of training to get. Some people swear by the "consequential" training method, which includes a yank on a choke chain or other such tactics. Other people say that positive reinforcement is the only non-cruel way to teach a dog. I prefer non-physical training, but I am also a realist. This dog is stubborn and will be at least 100lbs and she needs to be able to function in an urban enviornment (Chicago). I want to be able to have her respond to a command without much hesitation. Any advice out there?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hehe, as an answer to both of your questions, *positive reinforcement* is always the best option. To be more specific:

1. Make a potty training schedule and STICK TO IT at all costs. Have extremely specific times about when the dog has gone out, and also mark down on the schedule if your dog poops or pees outside, or doesn't go at all. Routine is everything. Also, reward her and praise her when she goes outside. If she pees in her crate once, she is a lot more likely to continue doing it, so that's probably why it progressed to where she's doing it every day. Scheduling and positive reinforcing are your best friends.

2. NO CONSEQUENTIAL TRAINING! Positive reinforcement works better and makes for a much happier relationship between you and your dog. Stubborn or not, she will respond to your praises and treats, whereas harsh yanks on a choke chain may create fear or even aggression. You say she's going to be at least 100 lbs - this is exactly the reason you want to work positively with her. A 100lb dog that is mishandled can be a huge danger and a liability. Notice it is always the roughest handlers who are jerking and yanking on their dogs that have the most misbehaved dogs. 

Good luck and you've come to the right place for answers to your questions! There are lots of very knowledgeable people here who are used to dealing with large and stubborn breeds


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your puppy! 
In my opinion, you're lucky that she's only now taken to peeing in her crate the last day or two, with your situation. Leaving her home, even with a lunch time walker, and expecting her to hold it, is a bit much.

There is a tip that says a puppy can usually hold it their age (in months) plus 1. Which means your pup COULD possibly hold it for 3 hours. But, that's only a generalization, and it doesn't hold true for all dogs.

Puppies don't have full physical control over their bladder and bowels til about 6 months, give or take. That means, they just physically can't control it, sometimes. Here's the deal. When they're very young, they don't even get the "i gotta go pee" signals from their bodies; it just seems to happen. Then, they start getting the signals, but have to learn how to interpret them. Gradually they learn what the signals mean, and they start developing the ability to hold it.

Think of human toddlers. Even as they're learning to be potty trained, sometimes, everything's fine, mama asks "do you have to potty?" and they say no. But, 2 seconds later, boom, they peed their pants. It's just a physical thing.

So, in my opinion, I think your daytime expectations for a 10 week old are a bit high. Don't be upset with the puppy, she can't help it. Clean the crate and bedding with an enzymatic cleaner and consider not leaving bedding in the crate.

Otherwise, when you're home, here are my two most helpful hints ( I mean, they're what helped me the most  )
- take them out way more often that you think you should.
- don't give them any freedom in the house to wander, always keep them in your sights, so you can PREVENT accidents.

Have patience! Good luck!


----------

